# Vega Pro 40 fence?



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello all… equipment question for those in the know.

I have a Bosch 4000 contractor's saw, and frankly, the only thing I really dislike about it is the fence. Many people rave about it, but it suffers from the problem of 2-point locks-it can cause pinching if I'm not very careful while I lock it down.

In any case, I saw an offer for a used Vega Pro 40 (although the bar is cut 3" shorter than normal)... Anybody have experience with one of these, or with mounting one of these aftermarket setups on a contractor saw?

-b


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ben,

I also have the Bosch 4000 and have experienced problems with the fence staying parallel. I have looked at the Mule Cabinetmaker's M825 fence system (accusquare, their fence brand name). It runs about $190. Photos show the fence mounted on a Bosch 4000. Adding an aftermarket fence system, may make your sliding table extension inoperable. I am struggling with upgrading the fence. I may not be able to handle having to check for parallel each time I reset my fence. Certainly, a better fence will make tighter joints and things much less frustrating. Now I am starting to talk myself back into an after-market fence, LOL.

I have also looked at the Vega U26 (either 25 or 26). It locks down only on the front rail, so if you intend to use hold downs attached to the fence, it's something you need to address. Blake mentioned that he installed the Vega on his saw, don't know what brand saw. He reversed the locking mechanism somehow, so the locking force produces downward force toward the table surface rather than upward.

From the looks of it, I am not sure how easy or compatible the Vega would be with the Bosch as an after-market installation. I suppose you can write Vega to see if they have instructions for installation on the Bosch TS. The Vega costs more than the Accusquare fence system from Mule Cabinetmakers, but it is really a sustantial fence system. I suppose if I get desperate enough, I may contact Vega. If so, I will get back to you.

I would be interested in how you proceed with this.

Dalec


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ben,

As a follow-up to my earlier response, I called the Vega folks and they said their fence systems are not designed to fit anything smaller that a 10" contractor's saw. It would take drilling and tapping the saw and the rail to make it work. They have no specific installation instructions for the Bosch.

Dalec


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dalec,

I hadn't considered the loss of the extension before, but it's a good point. Another option I've been considering is taking it off the super nice stand, and building a small platform for it, to give me more space on the right hand side, and install a fence on that. I would presumably have to calibrate it more often, and build it for such (bolts instead of screws?), since it would be plywood instead of iron/steel.

I was hoping to give them a call today, but it's been a hectic day. I have no problem with drilling/tapping if need be, so long as it can be done  I think I will have to have a first hand look at the fence and see what I can do with it, and go from there. (Un)fortunately I'm gone this weekend for a woodworking class, so I'll have to hope it's still not sold by next week. Thanks for all points to consider… I'll have to message Blake and see what he has to say as well.

-b


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Best of luck on this. I know having a deal sitting there and then needing time to do more reseach presents a lot of stress.

Hope Blake can be of help.

Dalec


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like my Vega fence. It works well, slides very smoothly due to it's light weight, and stays true. I wrote this blog about a few modifications I made to it. Check it out. Hope this helps!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Blake, what kind of saw did you mount the Vega fence system on?

Dalec


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a Vega pro 50 on a unisaw. Bolted right up. Works great. I bought mine direct from the manufacturer and they beat everyone's price. I had just bought a base model unisaw and was running tight on my budget. My plan was to buy this fence and make it work for a couple years before investing in something better. I admit I was hesitant when I bought it because I didn't expect to get a high quality product for this price range. I was pleasantly surprised to be wrong. This fence will probably still be on my saw when I pass it down to my grandkids.


----------

